# Taxes and Breeding



## Bkawlec (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi guys,
I'm currently whelping a litter of five German Shepherd pups, and I wondered if I needed to pay taxes on it, and if so, what percentage of my earnings should I set aside to have ready to pay? I'm the sole owner of the female and I'm the one caring for them, and I believe I can deduct the costs of operation from my gross sum. Can anyone help me out here? I obviously don't want to do anything illegal or be guilty of tax evasion, but if there are any legal ways to bring down the tax rate further, that would be great to hear about.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

We can't give you legal advice. Talk to an attorney.


----------

